
China’s Coronavirus Count Excluded Infected People with No Symptoms - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-coronavirus-count-excluded-infected-people-with-no-symptoms-11585650226
======
mcv
The Dutch Coronavirus count excludes even infected people with mild symptoms,
because only people with symptoms so severe that they need to be admitted to
the hospital get tested at all.

My ex-brother-in-law has pretty serious symptoms and was certain he had
Corona. He went to the hospital, they measured his blood and discovered he has
diabetes, and declared he didn't need to get tested for Corona.

I'm sure that not a single country except those that test absolutely
everybody, has any idea how many people carry the virus.

~~~
DanBC
Yes. Even counting the deaths is tricky. Here's something from the UK
explaining how the UK's Office for National Statistics counts deaths
differently to the UK's Public Health England. (Both of them are counting
deaths across the whole UK, despite the name of PHE).

[https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2020/03/31/counting-deaths-
involving...](https://blog.ons.gov.uk/2020/03/31/counting-deaths-involving-
the-coronavirus-covid-19/)

~~~
mcv
I've also heard of one country counting unrelated heart attacks in people who
happened to carry the Corona virus as Corona deaths, while another country
(the US I think) often has no idea how to test Corona deaths and therefore
doesn't count many deaths that may well have been caused by Corona.

Comparisons between countries are utterly meaningless.

------
PeterStuer
In Belgium you could only get tested if you were already to be admitted to
hospital for urgent serious care AND only if it was for a respiratory
affliction.

